# Need a good flashlight



## Buckbuster (Dec 9, 2009)

I would like to get one of those small powerful flashlights that don't cost an arm and a leg , real bright and reach out there and not eat batteries. What would anyone recommend? I have a small minimag that I have used for years. Some of the guys I hunt with have some that amazed me but I don't remember what they were.


----------



## bocephus1 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a surefire G2 with led bulb it is superbright batteries last me all season and only cost about $60 bucks.


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 9, 2009)

Just orderd Pelican 2360 after doing a lot of reserch. On backorder so don't know how good it is. Found it at opticsplanet.com for around $28


----------



## rospaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Go to lowes and try a coast or led lenser. i have three of the Headlamps "H7" which are GREAT! They worked better than our big spots gator hunting this year. 50.00 they also have the flash light which has the same specs and i have 2 of those also great. Use aaa batt so no big cost on batt. With lowes if you have any issues return it!(i never had to) I got one made by led lenser (german) for xmas 2 years ago and been hooked since. They make them for coast i believe. I will put it up against most any 300.00 light! let me know what you think. S

140 Lumens brightness
84 hours battery life from three AAA batteries
500+ feet effective range
2.9 maximum wattage
49.99


----------



## rospaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, h7 also has flood / spot on the light and full dimmer. A must see! Anybody have one? And?


----------



## Diehart (Dec 10, 2009)

I buy the Element K2 from Sam's  Club. You get two of them for $28


----------



## repoman34 (Dec 10, 2009)

Home depot has a Pelican light (don't remember the model) but it's bright yellow, with a belt clip on it for about $20. It's almost as bright as a Streamlight Stinger (which usually runs about $80-$100). Fire department here buys them because they shine through smoke good.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 10, 2009)

terralux 220 .  27 bucks , 2 AA batts , 220 lumens .  small, handy and awesome !!!  got mine here 
http://www.brightguy.com/products/TerraLux_LightStar_220_EX_TLF3C2AAEX.php


----------



## ARbowhunter7 (Dec 10, 2009)

If you want one that will "reach out there", stay away from LED lights. They can be very bright up close, but will not throw a beam very far at all compared to an incandescent bulb. The only downfall of the standard bulb is that they tend to consume batteries quickly, ESPECIALLY the Surefire lights. They are great lights, though, and their beam is absolutely flawless...no dark spots or rings. Runtime for a normal Surefire light (2 batteries) is under an hour, and the batteries are 3 dollars A PIECE!. You'd be better off going with a rechargeable light. I have a Streamlight UltraStinger mounted in my truck, and it's the best/brightest flashlight I've ever owned at 240 Lumens, and no batteries to buy. Good luck.


----------



## randre12 (Dec 10, 2009)

Try a Fenix LD20 LED, best light i have ever owned.http://www.brightguy.com/products/Fenix_LD20_LED_Flashlight.php


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 10, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=453788
These are excellent and the price is right.


----------



## kurzrecord99 (Dec 10, 2009)

steamlight stinger it's very bright and comes with a truck charger for about 80 bucks been useing mine for 5 years with no problems


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 10, 2009)

*Flashlights*

I like the surefire lights .the batteries can be gotten for $2.00 ea


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 10, 2009)

kurzrecord99 said:


> steamlight stinger it's very bright and comes with a truck charger for about 80 bucks been useing mine for 5 years with no problems




I've had my Stinger for 10 years and paid $120.00. Only bought 1 bulb $8 and 1 replacement battery pack $25.00 @ BuckORama. i can't see blood w/ a LED light.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Dec 11, 2009)

*Lights for Hunting*

_Watchmaker_ put up a series of postings last year on many of the lights available for hunting with good examples of their capabilities and 'candle power' comparisons. (click here) to see that thread.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 11, 2009)

Hunter/Mason said:


> i can't see blood w/ a LED light.



i guess i am opposite, i see blood better with my LED's than incandescent. i will not own anything else. that cheap little terralux throws a heck of a beam too !!!


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 11, 2009)

Streamlight Ultra Stinger


----------



## scoop069 (Dec 11, 2009)

Lithium ion Pelican.  50 or 60 bucks but you will never have to but another one.


----------



## rospaw (Dec 12, 2009)

Very cool mod to a 5.00 flashlight. For a couple bucks and and a little time you have a good 100.00 light. Watch the video it shows you the mod step by step. Also pretty cool site!

http://lifehacker.com/261114/mod-a-5-flashlight-into-a-95-light


----------



## Speedemon (Dec 12, 2009)

*flashlight reviews*

Make an informed decision.
http://www.light-reviews.com/
http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/beamshots.htm
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/index.php?

For the last 3 years I have only bought LED lights mainly for brightness, throw, run time and bulbs almost never break. 

You can buy rechargeable batteries for almost any flashlight. Also 123 batteries can be had as cheap as $1 ea. Look at Battery Junction : 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/

The one on the left is a Streamlight, it takes 1 AAA, last forever and I carry it everyday clipped in my front pocket. They run about 15 to 20 dollars,and is my current favorite EDC light. For hunting I prefer my LED headlight.

Beware. You might catch the disease and become a Flashaholic.

Just a few of mine below.  I am a Flashaholic.
Left to Right
Streamlight , Inova, Surefire E1B, Surefire E2D, Lumapower M1, Lumapower MRV, SureFire Incad rechargable.


----------



## jonday (Dec 12, 2009)

streamlight stinger HP check out ebay get them cheaper than buying them from a store.


----------



## Rednec (Jan 19, 2010)

Fenix

http://www.batteryjunction.com/ta21-fenix-tactical.html


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 19, 2010)

Surefire 6p.  

One of the orginals and one of the best.  I got mine for less than $50.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fenix makes great lights.  The market is flooded with great flashlight companies now.  I've owned several Surefires but they just seemed to be way over priced and behind on technology.  My Fenix lights are the lights I use the most.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jan 19, 2010)

Surefire, Fenix and Streamlight all make good lights. I carry a Streamlight Stinger LED and a Stinger LED HP at work as well as a Surefire in my pocket as a backup. Depending on how much you plan on using your light, you may want to think about a rechargeable light. If you're looking for a light to carry while hunting, then the Pelican will do you just fine.


----------



## Rich M (Jan 21, 2010)

Go to Lowes and drop $25 on their 2 C size flashlight - it is 150 lumens and is great.  Lasts for quite a while on the 2 C batteries. 

They also have a kit with a AA or AAA light, head lamp and pen light for $20 - they all work well.  80 lumens is more than most "regular" flashlights will produce and they last 20 hours or so - about 4 or 5 time slonger than a regular light.

The expensive tactical lights are nice and some produce amazing light.  Some day when I have money to burn...


----------



## alvishere (Jan 21, 2010)

rospaw said:


> Very cool mod to a 5.00 flashlight. For a couple bucks and and a little time you have a good 100.00 light. Watch the video it shows you the mod step by step. Also pretty cool site!
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/261114/mod-a-5-flashlight-into-a-95-light



pretty cool!!


----------



## fisherman012 (Feb 2, 2010)

sure Fire all the way


----------



## BLUE-TICK-HOUND (Feb 2, 2010)

*Tactical Incandescent Flashlights*

This light is very bright for it's size

Tactical Incandescent Flashlights

Hazardous Material
Handheld Flashlight, CR123 Lithium Battery Size, Number of Batteries 2, Batteries Included, 70 Min Battery Burn Time, Length 5.25 In, Dia 1.25 In, 41,000 Candle Power, 60 Lumens, 6V High Pressure Xenon Lamp Type, Lamp Life 15 Hours, Body Color Black, Body Material Nylon Plastic, Switch Type Push On/Off, Tempered Glass Lens


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Speedemon said:


> Make an informed decision.
> http://www.light-reviews.com/
> http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/beamshots.htm
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/index.php?
> ...



dang bro..you weren't locked in a closets as a kid were you?


----------



## Speedemon (Feb 5, 2010)

FX Jenkins said:


> dang bro..you weren't locked in a closets as a kid were you?


Nope. 12 years on midnight shift at the Airport and working in  a/c wing fuel tanks will do it to you.


----------



## chadf (Feb 5, 2010)

My bright light is a streamlight stinger, it will eat batterys!!! It's bright as all get out for the cost!

Normally I just us a pen light for deer hunting.


----------



## ehunt (Feb 6, 2010)

kurzrecord99 said:


> steamlight stinger it's very bright and comes with a truck charger for about 80 bucks been useing mine for 5 years with no problems



thats what i use also glad i dont have to buy batteries anymore


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've got 2 Surefires.....G2 and G2LED. Compact, bright as all get out, and tough. The G2 is a little hard on batteries, but I get 2 hours of _continuos_ use on a set of batteries. Dropped it in the woods last year and found it 6 weeks later and it switched right on!
The G2LED is amazingly bright (80 lumens) for a 5 1/2" flashlight and you get 12 hours of run time on a set of batteries. Pretty impressive for a flashlight that'll fit in your pocket!
The 123 batteries aren't that bad on the wallet as they used to be.


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 6, 2010)

Pelican. 4 AA ,water proof, not a combat $$$bulb.
$16-20 
Bass pro, marine shops, 


http://www.pelican.com/lights_category.php?Category=%&LampType=%&Submersible=%&New=%


----------



## Buckbuster (Feb 9, 2010)

rospaw said:


> Very cool mod to a 5.00 flashlight. For a couple bucks and and a little time you have a good 100.00 light. Watch the video it shows you the mod step by step. Also pretty cool site!
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/261114/mod-a-5-flashlight-into-a-95-light



I have looked for that flashlight at several places and can not find one. Does anybody know who still sells them? I wanted to try putting one of those together.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Feb 9, 2010)

*flashlites*

I love flash lights.I got to try that modification out.


----------



## rvick (Mar 23, 2010)

try a Princeton Tech 40, lasts a long time on AA's & throws about 150 yrds. 15-25 dollars.  the brinkmann maxfire lx is a great light if you can find one, as good or better than a surefire g2n.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 23, 2010)

good thread


----------



## Buckbuster (Mar 23, 2010)

I have got my flashlight situation taken care of. I was at Sams a few days ago and saw a 2 pack element flashlight for $28.99 and I figured I would try them. It said thet have 150 lumes and uses AAA batteries and will last several hours. i don't remember how many but it was more than some of the others I looked at. The beam has to levels of strength. I was amazed how bright they were for such a small light. There may be brighter lights out there this size but for the price and beam I think this is all I need.


----------



## quick68 (Mar 27, 2010)

A lot of good lights mentioned here. I have several of these. They all eat batteries when a 4-5 yr old hides them under the couch or bed or somewhere still turned on.


----------



## PattyMcM (Mar 27, 2010)

Lowes sell the Mini Mag.
They have a halogen bulb.


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.batteryjunction.com/premium-olight-m20-warrior.html


----------



## Washington95 (Apr 14, 2010)

Didn't read it all, but Sportsmans Guide has a 450 lumen for $89 or $99.  Also have one a little smaller.  And remember, 100% satisfaction guarantee FOR LIFE.  Just keep the receipt.


----------



## sto1993 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a bunch of flashlights and headlamps for my boys at a good price. They have a pretty good selection too. The website is www.traditioncreek.com I think they are out of Minnesota.


----------



## mhg (May 5, 2010)

I was at the sams here in savannah and saw the element lite and on a lower shelf there was a serengetti pack that is the same as the element brand. they are identical other than the name
2 pack for 14.98 
pretty good little lite for the money. bright and a focus beam
Mike


----------



## winford (May 6, 2010)

if you haven't got one yet check out the ledlenser at home depot for 40 bucks. fits in the palm of your hand and better than the poly stinger or any other light i have ever seen.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (May 12, 2010)

Sam's Club has an aluminum flashlight called Element.  You get 2 flashlights for $14.  60 lumens, run off 3 AAA batteries included.  Great light for the money.  Bought 2 today.  Bulb is supposed to last for 10,000 hrs.


----------



## Wheeler686 (May 17, 2010)

I have gone through several flashlights over the years, using them for work, home, and self defense.  I've become a very big LED fan, having gone through more money than I care to think of buying batteries for xenon lamped lights.  

  My durrent favorite is an INova Bolt 2A.  I've had this light for 2 years now and it's still going strong.  It is well built, light weight and battery efficient.  It has a push button tail cap or can be locked for maintained light.  I've used it for spotting critters around the house, as a task light at work, and even used it to prop up furniture and hold open doors.

  As a flashlight junky who tends to wear them out pretty quickly, I've been very impressed with this one.  I can readily identify body features and hand position at 60 feet, (very important if you want to see what that guy at the edge of your property is doing).  The only complaint I have is with the case that comes with it.  It's a light weight nylon woven, open top pouch.  It works ok but not my preferred method of carry.  For more info goto http://inovalight.com/bolt/bolt_2a.php

Wheeler


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 11, 2010)

*ITP lights*

I sell ITP lights I can get you a 220 lumen light $40 plus shipping   let me know if you are interested and i can send you come pictures and more details or other lights.


----------



## AbnormalEKG (Aug 11, 2010)

I use an LED Lenser P7 , and love it. They're $50 at home depot. Super bright, and the batteries last a good while in it.


----------



## Washington95 (Aug 12, 2010)

And now Sportsmans Guide has a small (about 6-7 inch) light they list at about 750 lumens.  About $90.  The 450 lumen one I have IS bright.  And remember, lifetime warranty; just keep receipt.  That wasn't a typo; 750 lumens, which leaves all others I've seen in the dust.  Quality, real output??? Who knows, but if you don't like it or it fails, just return it with label you receive with order.  That's hard to beat.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

Love my Surefire E2L Outdoorsman.  Compact, has a HD clip, dual output and virtually indestructable...

http://www.surefire.com/E2L-Outdoorsman


----------



## Ballplayer (Aug 13, 2010)

Got my Ray-O-Vac flashlight at Big Lots for $1.99 and 2 , D cell batteries for .99 which is cheap all total considering everyone around here steals or loses my good flashlights which urinates me. I gave up !


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Flashlight*

Check out www.dealextreme.com


----------



## laniergb (Nov 1, 2010)

check out the streamlight polytac LED. 120 lumens.  Bass Pro has them for $49 but i think you can find them online for 30 - 35.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2010)

Walmart has a coleman 70 lumen light for 20 dollars. Its bright. I cant see why I would need one any brighter for deer hunting.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 3, 2010)

Go to Walmart and buy a Coleman Max 115 lumen flashlight. 

They make AA and AAA models. These lights are nothing short of awesome and they are much cheaper to buy and use than the lithium type flashlights!  

http://compare.ebay.com/like/310252995287?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2010)

I saw a small coleman at Lowes yesterday. It was 140 lumens. 28 dollars. Ran on 3 AAAs.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2010)

Lead Poison said:


> Go to Walmart and buy a Coleman Max 115 lumen flashlight.
> 
> They make AA and AAA models. These lights are nothing short of awesome and they are much cheaper to buy and use than the lithium type flashlights!
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/310252995287?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar



My wife got me one the other day and it is the brightest flashlight I have ever seen.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 8, 2010)

riprap said:


> My wife got me one the other day and it is the brightest flashlight I have ever seen.



I told you they are great flashlights!


----------



## jimboknows (Nov 9, 2010)

streamlight buckmaster...ultra good beam for distance...2 levels of brightness, and green light for not spooking game.  LLLLOOOOVE this flashlight.   http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=102


----------



## Dub (Nov 15, 2010)

Washington95 said:


> Didn't read it all, but Sportsmans Guide has a 450 lumen for $89 or $99.  Also have one a little smaller.  And remember, 100% satisfaction guarantee FOR LIFE.  Just keep the receipt.



good grief that is bright....pocket spotlight.   I wasn't aware of their lifetime policy....that is very cool.



I've been a battery eater for too long.  I have 3 of the little pocket wonders, (2) G2 and a Streamlight Nightfighter.  I've used them mainly for bloodtrailing.  

I got a late start to the hunting season this year and was gathering up my gear the other day and replaced the batteries on these....ouch.

I'm thinking hard about the next money I spend on flashlights being one of the Stinger models.  I just don't know enough about them as to which one would be best for me.  I sure like knowing that I'd have a fully charged powerful light in the truck ready to rock.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 16, 2010)

randre12 said:


> Try a Fenix LD20 LED, best light i have ever owned.http://www.brightguy.com/products/Fenix_LD20_LED_Flashlight.php



ME 2 . The best I have ever had.


----------



## Dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Lead Poison said:


> Go to Walmart and buy a Coleman Max 115 lumen flashlight.
> 
> They make AA and AAA models. These lights are nothing short of awesome and they are much cheaper to buy and use than the lithium type flashlights!
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/310252995287?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar





My son and I had to make an "emergency" run out to Walmart tonight for school supplies.  While there I picked up some bright eyes and saw the lights you mentioned for $22.

Couldn't resist.  Lifetime bulb and runs on AAA which we seem to have a ton of at the house...for some reason.  It's like the battery fairy came and left 'em.











I tried it out in the backyard and was pleased.  Handy size and very simple to load and operate.  Only thing missing is a lanyard or clip.  

Hanks for the recomendation.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 18, 2010)

Dub,

I'm glad you like the light. For the money, you can't beat them. 

There are at least 3 different models. Some use AA and others use AAA batteries. They are all VERY BRIGHT!

My AA model with 115 lumens came with a small lanyard strap. The best thing about this light is it throws a full area spread of light up close, and it also projects a strong beam very far! 

Good hunting, kill a big one!


----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks!


Gonna sure try.


----------



## deepsouthtech (Dec 30, 2010)

Streamlight Scorpion. Very bright, small, inexpensive, and rugged but buy batteries in bulk


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Dec 30, 2010)

I own and use five Surefire models. I have replaced several incandescent bulbs with aftermarket high lumen LED modules powered by rechargeable batteries.[Make certain the batteries do not exceed specified voltage,...cheaper foreign batteries will burn out the LED module]. I carry one on my duty belt, have another clipped to the radio bracket in my patrol car to grab & run, and carry a third off duty. Forth is carried and used by my wife.Fifth is a Scout model attached to my AR.  I have been well served by Surefire, and if I have to open a door to an unlighted building tonight, that's what I want in my hand.


----------



## hotrodford (Jan 14, 2011)

If you like hands free, I'd have to go with the Browning Nitro. You won't believe the light you get from one 123 battery. Battery life isn't bad either. Throws a square beam, 2 levels plus blue and red. Even if the battery gets too weak for the 'white' beams, the red or blue will burn for hours. And it has a push button on top for on/off so you don't have to click it 14 times to turn it off...whatever setting you have it on when you turn it off is the same setting it goes to when you turn it back on. Mine is about 3 years old and gets used all the time.


----------

